
Dubai aims to launch hover-taxi by July - unit91
https://phys.org/news/2017-02-passenger-carrying-drone-dubai.html
======
FabHK
Has anyone ever seen an actual photo of this eHang 184 flying? (Not a
rendering, not a prototype on the ground?)

The Volocopter has been flying for over a year, and seems a much better design
(more redundancy, two pax, rotors not placed to break your legs).

Here pictures from manned test flights March 2016:

[http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/e-volo-en/timeline-
en...](http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/e-volo-en/timeline-en?id=226)

